# Media Players with digital zoom.



## dabster (Mar 1, 2008)

I like the feature of Nero showtime player which allows digital zoom of played movie.
Does any other freeware player has this feature..?

--


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2008)

May be u can try Media player classic....its pretty good coz u can adjust the 
screen 2 any resolution (by pressing the num keys)


----------



## dabster (Mar 1, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> May be u can try Media player classic....its pretty good coz u can adjust the
> screen 2 any resolution (by pressing the num keys)



Nero showtime allow to select the top left and bottom right corner of the movie which is then displayed fully. Try out if you have nero showtime.
Media plaer classic and all just change the resolution etc.
I am looking for other freeware player which have this capability.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2008)

Use GOM player. Pretty good all-media player, incl corrupted files. My default player. Press numpad + / - to zoom in / zoom out.


----------



## dabster (Mar 1, 2008)

koolbluez said:


> Use GOM player. Pretty good all-media player, incl corrupted files. My default player. Press numpad + / - to zoom in / zoom out.



Cool, GOM works and solves the purpose, just that I don't like internal decoders, which i have disabled. I am good with ffdshow decoders.

Thanks,


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ My pleasure.


----------

